# Florida Fishing License Fees to Increase Oct. 1st



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

That's right all fishing license fees increase tonight at midnight. For anyone looking save a few bucks you can order licenses online before midnight and save the increase. My combo license is good till November 10th, but I ordered a new license and punched in a start date of November 11th. Here's a story I wrote.

http://forshorefishing.theledger.com/default.asp?item=682497


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Can you still fish from the beach without a license?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

creek said:


> Can you still fish from the beach without a license?


Florida residents, yes.

Non-res...Buy a license.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

creek said:


> Can you still fish from the beach without a license?


In saltwater you only need a license if your on a private boat.

In freshwater you need one period. 

Non FL res. need a temp license


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Something I've never checked since I always buy a combo every year, does a yak count as a boat? I know the rules state you don't need one from shore or a pier, dock, etc connected to the shore. But a yak isn't yet a private boat (state is looking into registration and taxes ), but it gets you off the shore. Maybe it's a loophole or gray area.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

cpn_aaron said:


> Something I've never checked since I always buy a combo every year, does a yak count as a boat? I know the rules state you don't need one from shore or a pier, dock, etc connected to the shore. But a yak isn't yet a private boat (state is looking into registration and taxes ), but it gets you off the shore. Maybe it's a loophole or gray area.


No loop holes . If you use an inertubeto get to an island to fish they will check you for a licence.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Yak=Boat...License needed.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I once did research on this, if you use any type of craft to get to a spot and then get out and wade you need a license.

So technically if someone waded say a mile to a spot and fished, but you kayaked there and then got out and fished, the wader does not need a license but you do. 

It's another one of those gray areas, but I checked with Tallahassee on this. once you use a craft of any sort to get to a spot you need the license, even if you could have gotten there by wading.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn.....

$47 for a non-resident license....I may not be able to afford to fish in Fla next year...


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Railroader said:


> Damn.....
> 
> $47 for a non-resident license....I may not be able to afford to fish in Fla next year...



What would GA. charge me to hunt there


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Surprising no one brought out senior citizens (65) free Hunting and fishing license and no permit for snook required either,good for fresh water/salt water/pier, any where can get them at local county clerk office. Must be resident of FL ,think they ask for drivers license for verification,had mine for couple years now. al


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I see no problem with seniors over 65 being exempt from having to purchase a fishing license. 

As a matter of fact, if in the future they pass legislation requiring shorebound, saltwter anglers to purchase a license, I would not be opposed to some kind of welfare exclusion for those of limited income. 

That was pretty much the intent of having the shorebound exclusion to begin with as far as the politics of it all. 

At the very least it is certainly a topic worthy of discussion.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd pay $100 a year for my fishing license if it meant more officers out checking for violators, polluters, etc. I don't need a license most of the time, but I would still pay it out if it was required for fishing from the beach.


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Until the state of FL increase pay for FWC Officers you are going to see less and less enforcement,here in Citrus county a Sheriffs deputy (rookie) is paid $5-$6000 more than FWC with seniority,many FWC have applications in at other LEO agency for that reason alone, future doesnt look real good right now. Al


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

emanuel said:


> I'd pay $100 a year for my fishing license if it meant more officers out checking for violators, polluters, etc. I don't need a license most of the time, but I would still pay it out if it was required for fishing from the beach.


They could pay officers far more if they required a license for shorebound fisherman. I would bet that 1/2 of the out-of-state people who fish strictly the beach (those who own time shares ,winter homes and only stay a few weeks or months out of the year) do not buy the temporary license due to never being asked for it. When was the last time your I.D> was checked at the beach?

The only problem is that the money would not be used properly. 

For most of us it would make no differance as we already buy the license.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Another outdoors writer here in the Tampa Bay area, Frank Sargeant, estimates the FWC would take in another $2 million a year in revenue from requiring shorebound anglers to have a license.

That's not including some sort of matching money from the Feds as well, supposedly.

I think it's a great idea, which I'm not opposed to and I think they could have some kind of welfare option for those not so well off so they would not be denied access to their God given right to shore fish the waters of this state.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If the money*

would go for more officers it would be a good thing. But that wouldnt happen, the goverment would take its share and everybody else would want a piece of the pie. Talk about a waste of money, look at what our Sheriff "Kevin Beary" did. He goes out and buys 14 high powered rifles that were made, to take down "Elephants" (.499cal Alexander Arm Beowulf rifle) I think it was well over $100,000 for the rifles, So if any Violent gangs of Elephants/Polar bear/ or even Shamu gets loose, at least we are prepare Oh the Sheriff's Office also said the rifles could be used on any cows that wander on the beachline or Florida's turnpike....well just because of all the cows car jacking we been having....so see how your goverment/city spends any extra money they have.....The main problem is that the people that decide how the money is suppost to be spend, don't have a clue about some of the real issues....opcorn:

*All fisherman are liars except you and me, and to tell you the truth, I'm not so sure about you*


----------

